# Compaq Armada 1750, Win 2K Pro: Bootet nicht mehr



## cocoon (8. Februar 2004)

Auf meinem Laptop, ein älteres Modell - Compaq Armada 1750, ist Windows 2000 Professional installiert. Nun surfte ich damit im Internet und urplötzlich schmiert das Teil ab. Wie, als wenn man den Stecker ziehen würde, von jetzt au gleich ist das Notebook aus. 

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt führt mich das Hochfahren des Laptops immer wieder zu einem Tool namens "Compaq Diagnostics". Damit kann ich verschiedene Tests durchführen, die mir allesamt nicht helfen. Auch das sog. "Computer Setup" (in diesem Tool) führt zu nichts (scannt irgendwie die Geräte und bleibt dabei hängen).

Ich habe bereits in anderen Foren (offizielles HP-Forum u.a.) gefragt und mich mit der gebührenpflichtigen HP-Hotline rumgeplagt. Leider bringt mir das alles nichts. Ich habe auch nicht wirklich so die Ahnung von Bootvorgängen usw.

Das Drücken von verschiedenen Tasten (F10, F18, Del etc.) während des Hochfahrens führt zu nichts. Das CD-Laufwerk wird zwar angesprochen (man hört es), die Windows 2000-CD aber nicht erkannt. Ebenso wird das Disketten-Laufwerk angesprochen (ebenfalls zu hören), aber verschiedene Start/Boot-Disketten werden nicht.

Allerdings habe ich wie erwähnt von der Thematik auch nicht sooo die Ahnung, weshalb es durchaus möglich ist, dass ich die falschen Disketten verwende:

- Auf meinem andere Rechner kann ich mit Win 2K eine "Startdiskette" (eigentlich sind es vier Stück) erstellen. Die werden jedoch nicht erkannt.
- Ich kann ferner eine sog. "Notfalldiskette" erstellen. Werden ebenfalls nicht erkannt.
- Der techn. Support empfahl mir eine "bootfährige Dos-Diskette mit fdisk". Leider sagt mir das absolut nichts und auch das Suchen danach hilft mir nicht wirklich. 
- Beim Suchen habe ich hier auch das Stichwort "Knoppix" aufgefangen, wobei das doch eigentlich für Linux gedacht ist (oder?).

Ihr seht, ich bin da etwas planlos. Wäre für Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Es ist übrigens auch egal, was mit den Inhalten der Festplatte ist, die kann ruhig formatiert (aber wie?) werden.


----------



## houserboy (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
das ganze zu erklären ist einfach etwas zu viel.
Das erste wäre im Bios die Bootreihenfolge nachzuschauen.
a / cdrom / HDD.
oder wenn es während dem booten erscheint cdrom auswählen.
das Anspringen des cdrom hat noch nichts über das booten zu sagen.

fdisk über Diskette hatte, als die CD´s noch nicht bootfähig waren, die Funktion Partitionen auf Festplatten einzurichten und um das Dateisystem FAT oder FAT32 auszuwählen.
Der Befehl format c: war trotzdem immer noch danach auszuführen.

unter der Adresse kannst Du eine WIN 98 Startdiskette runterladen mit der alle Programme ausführbar sind. Es hat keine Einflüsse auf WIN 2000.

http://www.pcshow.de/downloads/downloads/dos-startdiskette.php

versuche bitte erst dass und melde Dich bitte mit den Ergebnissen.


----------



## cocoon (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

vorab sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber das Notebook steht in meiner anderen Wohnung, wo ich die letzten Tage leider nicht war.



			
				houserboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unter der Adresse kannst Du eine WIN 98 Startdiskette runterladen mit der alle Programme ausführbar sind. Es hat keine Einflüsse auf WIN 2000.
> http://www.pcshow.de/downloads/downloads/dos-startdiskette.php
> versuche bitte erst dass und melde Dich bitte mit den Ergebnissen.



Ich habe mir die empfohlene Diskette erstellt. Leider ändert sich damit nichts. Es wird weiterhin automatisch dieses Diagnoseprogramm gestartet, wo ich nicht weiterkomme. 

//edit: Mir ist aber gerade aufgefallen, dass - unabhängig, ob eine Start-/Boot-Diskette im Laufwerk liegt - kurz vor Starten des Diagnosetools für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde irgendwas mit "MS-Dos" aufblinkt. Ich meine sogar "starting MS-Dos". Aber wie komme ich da dran?


----------



## GreenThunder (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich hatte gerade an einem Laptop das gleiche Problem.

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an : Link 

Da hab ich die Lösung für das Problem gefunden.


----------



## cocoon (13. Februar 2004)

Hi GreenThunder,

danke für Deine Hilfe.



> _Original geschrieben von GreenThunder _
> Schau dir mal diesen Thread an : Link
> Da hab ich die Lösung für das Problem gefunden.



Bevor ich hier gepostet hab', habe ich auch mal bei google und so gesucht und bin damit auch u.a. zu diesem Beitrag aus dem Nickles-Forum gestoßen. Leider hat mir auch das nichts gebracht. Habe es gerade nochmal probiert, aber er nimmt auch diese Diskette nicht an, sondern startet direkt dieses Compaq Diagnostics. Auf der Diskette befinden sich, nachdem ich die heruntergeladene Datei entpackt habe, eine Datei "SP16087.CVA" und ein Ordner "DIAGTEMP" mit den Dateien "PC1040GR._01" und "QRST5.EXE".


----------



## cocoon (16. Februar 2004)

Ich bin's nochmal:

Wäre es theoretisch möglich, die Festplatte rauszunehmen und an meinen Desktop-PC anzuschließen, um so die Platte zu formatieren bzw. Windows neu aufzuspielen? Oder lauf ich damit Gefahr, mir irgendwas an meinem Desktop-PC zu schrotten oder ist das überhaupt voll der Stuss, den ich frage?!


----------



## server (16. Februar 2004)

Für mich hört sich das Problem an, als ob das Bios etwas abbekommen hätte.

Ausserdem, wenn der Rechner nicht von der Festplatte bootet, greift er automatisch auf das CD Laufwerk bzw. Diskettenlaufwerk zu, je nachdem, welches als nächstes in der Bootreihenfolge steht. Nachdem anzunehmen ist, dass es sich bei dem Rechner um 400 MHZ oder mehr handelt (win2k), kann man auch annehmen, dass das CD Laufwerk bootfähig ist.

Hast du einen Virenscanner od. eine Firewall laufen gehabt, als du im Internet warst?

Unter Umständen kann durch einen Virus oder Wurm der BIOS Speicher gelöscht werden, d.h. kein BIOS mehr vorhanden.


----------



## cocoon (16. Februar 2004)

Ist ein älteres Notebook (s. Titel); ich weiss gar nicht, wieviel MHZ es hat (hab' es noch nicht lange, dient als Ausweich-Rechner, wenn ich nicht in meiner Studentenbude bin).

Also sowohl CD- als auch Disketten-Laufwerk höre ich wie gesagt beim Hochfahren. Firewall oder Virenscanner hatte ich nicht an. Meinst Du wirklich, es war ein Virus, der mir das BIOS zerstört hat? Wie kann ich das prüfen bzw. beheben? Und könnte ich dann zumindest noch ein paar Daten von der Platte ziehen, indem ich die Festplatte an meinen Desktop-PC hänge (wie gesagt, kein Plan, ob das geht).


----------



## Erpel (16. Februar 2004)

> d.h. kein BIOS mehr vorhanden.



Das glaube ich kaum, weil ohne Bios auch kein Compaq Tool.
Kannst du während des Boot-Vorgangs ins Bios gelangen?
In der Regel geht das mit Entf. kann aber auch abweichen. Die Taste sollte beim Booten angezeigt werden.

Zu deiner Frage mit der Festplatte:
Anschließen an einen Desktop Pc dürfte schwierig werden, da diese andere Anschlüsse haben soweit ich weiß (besitze selbst kein NB) aber in einem anderenNotebook sollte es gehn.


----------



## cocoon (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> Kannst du während des Boot-Vorgangs ins Bios gelangen?
> [...] Die Taste sollte beim Booten angezeigt werden.


Nein, komme ich nicht. Ich habe da alle möglichen Tasten ausprobiert. Offiziell ist es wohl F10, laut Hotline F8, in diversen Foren liest man wiederum andere. Allesamt bringen aber nix: Es erscheint zunächst das rote Compaq-Logo auf Schwarz, dann wird das Diagnose-Tool gestartet (insofern leuchten auch keine Hinweise bzgl. einer bestimmten Taste für's Bios auf).


> Anschließen an einen Desktop Pc dürfte schwierig werden, da diese andere Anschlüsse haben soweit ich weiß


...und würde das mit den Anschlüssen klappen, würde ich dann Gefahr laufen, mir auch hier mein Bios oder irgendwas zu schrotten? Sorry, bin auf diesem Gebiet echt schwach, deshalb die - vielleicht - bekloppten Fragen.


----------



## server (17. Februar 2004)

die gefahr hat man bei rechnern immer, dass irgendetwas nachher nicht mehr geht, speziell wenn man den Verdacht auf einen Virus hat.

Dass du die Laufwerke hörst beim einschalten ist ganz normal, man könnte auch eine 12 Volt Autobatterie an das Laufwerk stecken und würde es hören, obwohl kein PC läuft ;-)


Ich hab was im Internetz gefunden über deinen Laptop.
Er hat ca. 300 MHZ und 128 MB Ram.

Es gibt leider eine schlechte Nachricht:


Link zu Forum, wo jemand dein Problem hatte 

(Ich hoffe, du kannst Englisch? *g*)


----------



## cocoon (19. Februar 2004)

server hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Link zu Forum, wo jemand dein Problem hatte
> (Ich hoffe, du kannst Englisch? *g*)


Hey, ich hab' zwar absolut keinen Plan von Hardware-Geschichten, aber des Englischen bin ich schon mächtig. 



> If you can't run the setup disk from the floppy without have to re-partition the hard drive the only other way to access your bios is to reset it and then start the computer. To reset the bios - remove the ac power, main battery, auxillery battery and the RTC battery.


Das wird es wohl gewesen sein. Habe das Notebook nämlich heute zu 'nem Compaq-Händler gegeben, der mir dann irgendwann mitteilte, er hätte irgendwie das BIOS löschen müssen und dafür an das Innenleben heran gemusst. 

Euch allen trotzdem Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## teddyjohn (11. Juni 2004)

Cocoon,probiere bitte folgendes:
1.Im ausgeschalteten Zustand FN-Taste gedrueckt halten
2.Notebook hochfahren
3.7 bis 8 mal F11 druecken

Probiers mal viel Glueck Teddyjohn


----------



## reikoschmidt (6. September 2004)

*Armada reaktivieren*

1000 Dank, mit diesem Trick hat es funktioniert!

Also beim Einschalten die Fn-Taste gedrückt halten und ein paar Mal auf F11 drücken!

Hatte nämlich ebenfalls das Problem, dass er immer wieder ins Diagnostic-Utility ging und diese ganze Diskettenerstellerei nichts brachte.

Jetzt läuft er wieder  Musste mich extra in dem Forum hier anmelden, um DANKE sagen zu können.


----------

